# CHATSWORTH-GA-YOUNG FEMALE-SWEET-DIES THURSDAY!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

091608 010 PUREBRED - Beautiful 2 1/2-yr-old purebred female GSD is very sweet. She does great with people and with male dog. While she is OK w/ females, she tells us she likes to be dominant w/ them.

This adorable pup is scheduled to die this Thurs p.m., Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!! 

NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided + transport to the NE available 

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 

Lisa Hester
[email protected] 
770-441-0329 

Jamie Sprague
[email protected] 
404-320-7467

Pauline Davis

[email protected] 
c: 706-463-2194


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Checked...not on petfinder.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Emailed Lisa to see if there are any pics.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Emergency at Murray Co.-No rescue at all this week-ALL DIE TOMORROW"


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping this girl back to the top.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a picture of this beautiful girl. Posting now.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

THIS GIRL NEEDS RESCUE ASAP!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Stunning..


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

September 17 2008 at 2:20 PM

Murray County-Still no rescue help-ALL DIE TOMORROW AM-HELP


This is awful!! The poor dogs in the Murray County Animal Shelter haven’t had any rescue activity this week and there are bunches and bunches and bunches that will have to be euthanized since the shelter is so tiny. 



The folks at this shelter are VERY rescue friendly and it breaks their hearts not to get their dogs out. 



Please, please pass the word far and wide and let’s do our best to save at least some of these sweeties! Thanks much!!



Carol Donaldson 
Office: 770-494-6821 
Cell: 678-938-0072 



Lisa Hester
[email protected] bellsouth.net 

770-441-0329 



Jamie Sprague
[email protected] gmail.com 

404-320-7467

Pauline Davis 

[email protected] yahoo.com 

c: 706-463-2194


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Keeping her right on top!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Got email from Lisa....BEGGING.......

I am very adorable!


091608 010 PUREBRED - Beautiful 2 1/2-yr-old purebred female GSD is very sweet. She does great with people and with male dog. While she is OK w/ females, she tells us she likes to be dominant w/ them.


This adorable pup is scheduled to die this Thurs p.m., Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!! 

NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided + transport to the NE available 

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 

Lisa Hester
[email protected] 
770-441-0329 

Jamie Sprague
[email protected] 
404-320-7467

Pauline Davis

[email protected] 
c: 706-463-2194


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Last day....








091608 010 PUREBRED - Beautiful 2 1/2-yr-old purebred female GSD is very sweet. She does great with people and with male dog. While she is OK w/ females, she tells us she likes to be dominant w/ them.


This adorable pup is scheduled to die this Thurs p.m., Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!!



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1
> 
> THIS GIRL NEEDS RESCUE ASAP!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thursday is it for this girl.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

PLEASE SOMEONE Last day....








091608 010 PUREBRED - Beautiful 2 1/2-yr-old purebred female GSD is very sweet. She does great with people and with male dog. While she is OK w/ females, she tells us she likes to be dominant w/ them.


This adorable pup is scheduled to die this Thurs p.m., Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!!



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1
> 
> THIS GIRL NEEDS RESCUE ASAP!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

September 18 2008 at 8:57 AM

Sickening-Still no rescue for Murray-All dogs die at end of today! Desparate for help

Please can you save even one? NONE on this long list saved so far. We, and the pup(s), would be grateful.(

These very adorable pups are scheduled to die TOMORROW p.m., Thurs, Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help them live!! 


NOTE: The pups must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided. 



Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 




Lisa Hester
[email protected] 

770-441-0329 




Jamie Sprague
[email protected] 

404-320-7467

Pauline Davis 

[email protected] 

c: 706-463-2194


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bmp


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again.....praying for a miracle


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

this girl is beautiful.. I cant believe no one wants her.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

wow- anyone? last day is today. poor girl.








091608 010 PUREBRED - Beautiful 2 1/2-yr-old purebred female GSD is very sweet. She does great with people and with male dog. While she is OK w/ females, she tells us she likes to be dominant w/ them.


This adorable pup is scheduled to die this Thurs p.m., Sept. 18 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help her live!!



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1
> 
> THIS GIRL NEEDS RESCUE ASAP!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. This is so sad. I am looking for a girl to be a companion for Max. I would be willing to take her but there is no way I can get to GA! 

Is there anyway to arrange a pickup and a transport. I would be willing to pay for all fees involved. How would I arrange to do this? ANYONE???

PM if you have any answers.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

ANYONE have any ideas how I can take this girl???? Arrange transport etc. I have never done this before so I have no clue where to start.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's help Maxismom get her! Can Noble be of assistance?


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I would call the shelter... it does state in the first email on this post that transport to NE is available. Not sure if that is only for rescues or not. It's worth a call letting them know that you are interested and trying to work out a transport. 

Tanja


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Tanja thanks, I will call them right now! Should I be asking them if they arrange transports?


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I called all 3 numbers. No answer and full mailboxes. I emailed all of them just now and hope to hear back from someone.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you call the shelter itself? 



p:706-695-8003 

HOURS OF OPERATION 
CLOSED Friday mornings for euth. open at 3pm 
Must call before 5pm on Thursdays to save a pet.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Also..post for help, ideas, etc on Saving Georgia dogs!!

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Needs a call by 5:00 today to save her life!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mary Ann. I have contacted all the numbers. I also put an ad up to the site you mentioned. Emailed SC rescue that Mark advised might be able to help. Just waiting to hear from someone...


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Noble doesn't have any volunteers in GA....sorry!!!!! Myamom's suggestion about Saving Georgia Dogs forum is probably your best bet!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

So far the site responses only suggestion to call shelter, which I already did







Pupresq is attempting to contact Molly for me. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Update, Pupresq emailed that Molly has a F GSD at that shelter covered. Not sure what these means other then it sounds as if she may have been pulled or will be


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

w00t! w00t! w00t!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Glad to hear she is being pulled.... I think GA is one of the harder places to get transport out of. I have a friend who has lots of KY connections for transport... I'm sure there are others on this board who have connections if you ended up adopting and needing transport.

Hopefully this pretty girl made it out!

Tanja


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, so I am stupid about these matters. If this girl has been pulled already, does this mean that she already has a home to go to? Or does it just mean a rescue has agreed to take her? If I wanted to adopt her, who would I call? Do I need to go through a prequalifying home visit first? Anyone know?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Contact the shelter; they might give you the name of the rescue. Send a PM (private message) to PupResq or Molly(not sure who that is). Any reputable rescue would want a home visit (if feasible), vet refs, and probably have all members of the family, including other pets, to meet the dog.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Maxismom - holding my breath for you - you are an angel, GOOD LUCK! Let us know, 'k?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxismom, I am sending you a pm with some answers.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26Maxismom, I am sending you a pm with some answers.


Great


----------

